# Pondering pairings



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok, so I'm thinking that when I've gotten my female, conditioned her and got the set ups ready, taking Spooky Ghost (son's fish)










and pairing him with











Thoughts?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm not sure about pairing, but I know there..... AMAZING


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, first off, she is a HMPK if I am not mistaken which means you'll end up with varying fin lengths which isn't a huge deal but still. Then she is a Dragon and he isn't so you'll also get a mixture of dragons and partials, again not a huge deal.

My biggest concerns would be the confirmation of the two together. Most of the fry tend to take after their mother with their form over all, so that's good news as she has pretty good form. I wish her topline at her head was a little smoother but not terrible. She has a good, strong peduncle where Ghost does not, his topline is also very bumpy. His fins over all look decent, they all meet and make the circle more or less, his ventrals aren't too stubby which is good.

Coloration is going to be a grab bag of different things, I would certainly love to see the outcome of their coloration!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, this is definitely going to be my experiment pairing. 'Test fry' so to speak. I'm hoping to end up with some good colours and maybe something to continue with.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Well, first off, she is a HMPK if I am not mistaken which means you'll end up with varying fin lengths which isn't a huge deal but still. Then she is a Dragon and he isn't so you'll also get a mixture of dragons and partials, again not a huge deal.


So I talked to the breeder and she says there's no way the female is a plakat.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Should be interesting, look forward to seeing what you get for colours.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

DBanana said:


> So I talked to the breeder and she says there's no way the female is a plakat.


Well they would know lol, I was just taking a guess based on her form. She must have some good genes then, she's a regular HM? If that's so she has an absolutely fantastic anal and dorsal fin!! What was she advertised as?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

She was advertised as 
---
B L A C K . G O L D . D E V I L . F E M A L E- 8 2 8 7

Age 3.0 months old.
Gender Female 
Type	HalfMoon
Color Black copper Red
Matching sibling male can be available
--------


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting! I mean, I don't doubt she is, it just means she has fantastic form for a regular HM at least IMHO! :-D


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

They should make good looking fry - both excessive rays up-right dorsal and fairly even anal. Just look out for those exceptional fry to continue your line.

Color wise - hmm, female's label is different to her picture. IMO she looks to be dragon (before I read her label, I thought she has dragon background). Anyway;
Male looks like from an irid - cambodian line; thus should carry those genes.
Female - metallic, steel blue, black, red (in the least - assuming she is not dragon)
Outcome probability; green/turquoise (probably with red wash), grizzle/pastel like patterns, irid cambodian like patterns, maybe some steel blue ( solid and multi and metallic or regular), copper based (mainly multi). 
Note; Black, in this case, is too recessive to influence color too much. And not enough Red to create a red based color.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm interested in seeing the results of this pairing. Both are beautiful!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok, here is one of her brothers

NOW I'm tempted.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww, I can't see it!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't know why it wont let me edit it so I'll try uploading the photo to photobucket.


Ze brother


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

O.O that amazing.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah! Now I see it! He looks like the HM version of my friends boy who we will breed to my new girl Isis, they're CT's...well she is a CTPK lol I'm loving Black Copper's!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm probably going to get him next month (if I get my Boys Town tank). He looks like he's got double ventrails but I've got a couple of ideas for him.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Also I'm really excited. I had kind of assumed that maybe the breeder was saying she was a normal halfmoon but she wasn't, but she is and yaaaaaay good genes.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So..she IS a normal HM then?

Also, his ventrals are just split which isn't a wanted trait, but he still has nice full ones which is great. Are you sure they are siblings and not just brought up at the same time and different spawns? I mean, I know diversity can come in spawns but a Black Copper and a Red Dragon more or less?? Weird!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Well I specifically asked for a spawn sibling and that's what I got in response. Gotta trust the breeder.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Huh! Interesting! Oh okay, in your new profile pic I can see the copper on her, that makes sense then, just very different! I think they would make beautiful babies! I want a female that looks like yours lol


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

We'll have to see how the fry turn out!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Your male is GORGEOUS.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Actually my son's fish. Picked him up at a petstore, stuffed in a bowl barely big enough to turn around in and with a piece of lucky bamboo stuffed in. He's filled in pretty nicely, although his tail is still healing from the massive biting he did during the blackout in December.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you getting the brother to breed to the female?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I am thinking about it, though right now I'm having a serious circuit real estate problem for my theoretical Boys Town tank. Outlets in both bedrooms have been taken and most of the outlets in the dining/living room and kitchen need to be kept clear for AC in the summer/microwave (also jarring shelves). There's another outlet on a separate circuit in the living room BUT it would seriously impede traffic to have anything there. 

I may run into a 'keep tanks on top of the entertainment unit' situation soon enough.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm going to pick her up tomorrow! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTA2fxOedxo


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh my god in a couple of weeks I will be having little baby fishies! I'm so excited. @[email protected]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!! I 'm excited for you!!!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok, we're going to attempt our first breeding in the second week of March.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

good luck! I'll be watching for updates!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm going to migrate my heated jarring shelves over to the journal entries soon enough, probably this weekend I'll finish those off and do a test run. Once those are done I can focus on getting a grow out tank, I've got a 10g I'm going to get tomorrow to free up the 20g in it's totality for the sorority. Then I've got some shallow containers that will work well for breeding and initial fry holding. Pretty much set?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I forgot, I need to set up my little brine shrimp hatchery. That's easy though.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I cannot see the female's picture. the male is pretty though


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

The female in my avatar is the one I'm going to use.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Free tanks for the breeding set up! Can't get better than free!

10g up top, 20g down below. Son pretending to blow a bubble nest and wow my floor is dirty.










Spooky has been making little nests. Does he know?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol He must!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh god, I'm so upset.


Penny is dead. I was cleaning the tank, I'm not sure how it happened but I found her in the waste water with her head totally separate from her body. There won't be any breeding with her now. I'll talk to the seller about getting a sibling but I'm SO upset. I can't even process.


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

oh my gosh, I'm so sorry. she was beautiful


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry about Penny! I hope you can get a sibling.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

DBanana said:


> Oh god, I'm so upset.
> 
> 
> Penny is dead. I was cleaning the tank, I'm not sure how it happened but I found her in the waste water with her head totally separate from her body. There won't be any breeding with her now. I'll talk to the seller about getting a sibling but I'm SO upset. I can't even process.


THIS. this happened to me as well. i learned quickly. place a sponge in front of the siphon. the flow from the siphon is strong enough that if a betta comes to close (damn curiosity) it gets sucked to the siphon (usually by the side). when the betta makes contact, the pressure between the siphon and the betta is so great that it basically snaps the fish in two (LITERALLY) allowing the siphon to suck both parts and water travel through again. I've been so careful since that day... extremely upset as well as she was one of my favorite girls... the only consolation that i had was that it was quick. like 1 second for it to happen so she couldnt have suffered too much.

omg, im getting all upset again...I feel your pain.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

To be honest that's what I thought probably happened, but I just wasn't sure since I couldn't see. I wish Aquastar71 would get back to me.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry DBanana  I've never heard or seen that happen and I hope I never do! That sounds completely horrible!!!


----------

